# How long for a fish to decay?



## yu264616

Hi All!

I had a few tiny neon tetras die a couple of weeks ago, and couldn't find the body of one of the ones that died. I have searched the tank, and the gravel, high and low, but can't seem to find the body. I think it is (or was, as the other fish seem to be doing better now) fouling up the water, as dead fish tend to do...

Any idea how long it would take for a very small neon tetra to fully decay and stop fouling the water? I'm gonna search the tank again, but I have had no luck finding the body. I am doing very regular water changes tho (usually 10% ever day or two)...

Thanks!

-James


----------



## Fishfirst

it depends on what other fish you have in the tank... as they tend to eat the carcass... Also the "mass" dying of fish tends to mean that you have water quality issues... did your tank cycle at all??? test for ammonia nitrite and nitrate... other than that... if the body is still there it will probably be almost all the way decomposed... usually after a week the body tends to start to fall apart and your filter may have taken up the parts of the body. Why didn't you immediately take out the dead fish??? were you away? if so you shoud get a sitter


----------



## yu264616

All I have in the tank are some serpae tetras and some headlight tail lights so I'm not sure whether they will eat the carcass or not. I medicated the tank with ick guard (and did NOT overdose) as some of the fish had ick, and the next morning, all my neons were dead. I could find all the bodies but one, and took them out. So there is/was one in there somewhere...


----------



## Fishfirst

oh... well then it is still possible that your fish could have eaten them, they are fairly sensitive to water quality so thats why they died (copper isn't too great for them). Anyway check your filter... it might be in there


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

About decay time, Fish will decay sooner than other animals. I belive within 1.5 weeks, there's nothing left.
Once a guppt of mine died and the armano shrims ate all the organ >Eww,,,!< and I find the poor guy got stuck at the pre-filter.


----------

